# Bid for a Wave Sport boat & help Katie Hilleke fight CA



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Hell ya! 

BG


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

With the current top 2 bids we're looking at a minumum of $2,200 for Katie. 

While the financial support really eases her mind, it's hard to imagine the strength and encouragement Katie gets from knowing how many people there are in the paddling community who want to help her. 

To illustrate the spirit of the person we're helping... Katie, in the middle of her chemo therapy course is planning a fund raiser next year to benefit others with cancer. Her goal is to raise an amount equal to the amount raised for her to support others. Now that's the type of person I suspect we all like helping.

Mike


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

*New Kokatat PFD added for auction bidders*

To further sweeten the boat auction, our friends at Kokatat are donating 2 of their new, soon to be released, Ronin or Ronin Pro PFDs to include with the boat auction. One of the PFDs will go to the highest bidder while the other will go to the winner of a drawing for everyone else who enters a bid that puts them in contention. The winners of the vests will have a choice of colors, sizes and model and will have one of the first of Kokatat's newest model PFDs on the market in early 2007. 

The PFDs are not out until early 2007. so there is no info on the Kokatat site yet. Here is the product info from Kokatat's press release for the PFDs. We will get pictures of the PFD's up on the PPWC site in the next few days.

Mike

Kokatat Introduces New Ronin PFDs 

Arcata CA- A quality PFD is a crucial component to any water experience and just as a persons adventure on the water may vary, so do their needs in personal floatation devices. Kokatat is pleased to introduce two models on their NEW Ronin platform, the Ronin (Type lll) and the Ronin Pro (Type V). 
These PFDs have a trimmed-down profile and unique internal harness, which provides a comfortable secure fit, full spinal protection and improved side protection, making the Ronin and Ronin Pro great choices for whitewater and ocean paddlers. 
A front-entry design, two pockets, and reflective accents make the Ronin PFDs user friendly, comfortable and a great addition to a paddlers gear bag. 
Innovations such as reinforced adjustable, thermal molded foam padded shoulders with non-slip Hypalon® grip panels, stretch side panels, clip-on accessories, and superlative construction methods set a new standard in life vest design. Both models will be made from GAIA PVC-free foam and are US Coast Guard and Transport Canada approved.

RONIN/RONIN PRO
Featuring:
 500D Cordura® exterior, 200D oxford interior
 Large duplex front pocket with lanyard attachment 
RONIN PRO only
 Quick release chest harness 
 Stretch mesh sleeve for cowtail or whitewater tow tether 
 Meets or exceeds all USCG requirements for Type V Rescuers Harness 

BUOYANCY LB./OZ.: S/M (16/05), L/XL (17/05), XXL (18/00)
COLORS: MANGO, COAL, RED
ULC COLORS: MANGO, RED
SIZES: S/M, L/XL, XXL
MSRP: Ronin $149.00
Ronin Pro $199.00


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is a link to pictures of the Ronin Pro Rescue PFD
http://www.kokatat.com/documents/pr/2007KokatatRoninPFDs.pdf


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

*Katie plans to give back in her own fundraiser next summer*

In the midst of getting through her course of chemo therapy for colon cancer, Katie Hilleke is making plans for a fund raiser of her own. Touched by the outpouring of support she has found in the paddling community Katie, along with Stacy Heer and Robin Betz is making plans to give back to others struggling with cancer. the women are planning a river running fund raiser for next summer with proceeds to benefit the Lance Armstrong Foundation and First Descents cancer camp for kids. Katie's target is to equal the amount donated to her assistance fund. 

According to Katie, "Our main goals for this trip are to increase funding to help provide support, information and tools for cancer survivors; to take action in the fight to find a cure by helping to fund research; to increase awareness of the impact cancer can make, even in the lives of young, active people; and finally perhaps to bring awareness to environmental issues that may play a roll in the dramatic increase of cancer cases. And probably most importantly to me I can't wait for a chance to give to someone the way that people have given to me."

There's still some time to move Katie's fund raising target up a bit more, see http://www.pikespeakwhitewaterclub.com/clubnews.html for how you can bid on a new custom Wavesport boat of your choice before December 20th.


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

*Wedesday is the last day for bids*

Just a reminder that the last opportunity to bid is Wednesday at noon Mountain time.


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

*Auction Results*

Congratulations and thanks to our auction participants. Here are the results.

Tim Flanagan of Georgia top bidder receives the Kokatat Ronin PFD along with his boat.

Rick McDaniel of California next highest bidder for the WS boat of choice

Greg Horton of Colorado wins the second Ronin PFd in a coin toss with Rick.

Again thanks to all participants for your support for Katie and all of us involved in this effort wish you many happy days on the water in your new boats and PFDs

Mike


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats to Tim Rick and Greg! Thanks for all the support! 

Ben Guska
Team WS


----------



## Trout_Bobber (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, one of the W/S boats and the Dagger boat are going to Georgia! GA is getting 2 out of 3!  

Confluence Rocks!!!!! and so does Corporate Kayaking!!!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Really nice of Ben, Tanya and Mike to make this happen and best of luck to Katie.


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

gh said:


> Really nice of Ben, Tanya and Mike to make this happen and best of luck to Katie.


In addition to Ben and Tanya there's a group of people at WaveSport that have supported this effort and will play roles in the delivery of the custom boats. They include Jimmy Blakeney, Tanya Talbert, Robert Peerson, and Brad Tinsely. All great folks to work with.

Let's not forget Lisa Beckstead and Matt Porter from Kokatat for seeing what we were doing and offering additional support with the donation of the 2 Ronin PFDs.

All told the auction raised $2,200 for Katie.


----------

